# Dying grass???



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

This has been happening off and on throughout my lawn. I compare this to little grey hairs peeking through your dark beard. Some I can just pull very easily because it's at the surface or I can pull the whole piece as you can see in this picture provided. Those 2 whole pieces were underneath the green grass barely showing.
I also provided another picture of this powdery looking stiff on my lawn. It's just in the front part in this area near the curb, nowhere else.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like a type of powdery mildew but I thought most Bermuda was pretty resistant to it.

Also I wouldn't worry about the random spots of the grass coming up. They probably got pulled up or Or root damage and died. Could be rocks under the grass.

Looking at the grass I assume you use a rotary due to the brown tips, but he rotary could be pulling up on some of the grass and stolons and cussing them to yellow. Could have been older grass just shedding.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I was also thinking old grass shedding, but didn't know it was a real thing.

Unfortunately I'm using a rotary and have been curting at 1.5" since April, and haven't really had any problems at that height even though I believe how unleveled my lawn is it is around 1" in certain areas and it looks good. I plan on leveling next Friday.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like your blades need sharpened though. Good luck with the leveling.

Don't worry about random spots, sometimes plants do their own thing!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Might be time for some dethatching!


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Looks like your blades need sharpened though. Good luck with the leveling.
> 
> Don't worry about random spots, sometimes plants do their own thing!


I just replaced them this February... You think it's time ready? I do mow anywhere from 2-3 times a week.

I don't want them to do their own thing, I want them all to kick ***!! 😎


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Might be time for some dethatching!


Well the beginning of growing season I scalped twice and hard raked old and loose stolens to where I had some bare spots. Can I dethatch a few weeks after my lawn recovers from leveling??


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I would dethatch before leveling honestly. But get one of the motorized guys.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

@SCGrassMan I was wanting to aerate before leveling... If you had to choose between the 2, which would y'all go with. I only have time for one vs the other and not both.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> @SCGrassMan I was wanting to aerate before leveling... If you had to choose between the 2, which would y'all go with. I only have time for one vs the other and not both.


Bump


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd aerate, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks @FATC1TY


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd definitely go the de-thatch route with a machine with delta blades. It will go a long way in leveling in of itself if you get aggressive with it. I have a Claussen with the delta blades and it definitely knocks down the high spots with my passes. I do it when I scalp.


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd definitely go the de-thatch route with a machine with delta blades. It will go a long way in leveling in of itself if you get aggressive with it. I have a Claussen with the delta blades and it definitely knocks down the high spots with my passes. I do it when I scalp.
Be prepared to remove a lot of material, though. It would be like a scalp if you use it this way so would require a accelerated feed to grow it back fast.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > @SCGrassMan I was wanting to aerate before leveling... If you had to choose between the 2, which would y'all go with. I only have time for one vs the other and not both.
> ...


Sorry was not on here for a couple of days - I would dethatch or level before worrying about aerating.


----------

